# DVD on the english saddle clip



## Mj's Legacy (Dec 19, 2009)

I am looking for a good dvd that shows the english saddle clip. Any help?? Most of the grooming dvd's show pet clips and the continental. I prefer the english saddle for the ring. I'm taking my standard in for the first time in March, she's 2 1/2 and has a great jacket, I've almost got it - but I'm missing the final touch.


Any help would be great.

God Bless


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't know of one but would sure like to as well. I had my cream girl in an E.S. for a while last year. She's a rescue but wears the clip reasonably well. I would love to see a video of those dang kidney patches. I tried to freehand one the first time I attempted the clip ROFL... I didn't even bother on the other side. We called it a modified english saddle  and left them off. LoL. I never did let her get long enough for the full look with all the poofs rounded and whatnot. I tend to switch from clip to clip to often and get bored if they are in something for to long. Looking back on her pics though I think this was one of her better haircuts. Maybe I'll have hubby toss her up on the table now and clip the pattern in, she needs a bath tonight away and I've got nothing else to do....

Do you have pics of your girl in the clip/ I wanna seeeee 

Here is my first attempt ever, not horrid I don't think since I had never seen the clip in person before. Only pictures online and the drawing in the kalstone book. I didn't have time to scissor much of her that day either just got bored at work one evening waiting until it was time to leave for the class I was teaching. 
(don't mind the stripes, lesson learn no more red manic panic, especially not the amplified formula!!)


----------



## Mj's Legacy (Dec 19, 2009)

I will be taking pics next week. I try and take pics once a month to get a good reference on if I'm doing a good job or not. Check out "Poodle clipping and grooming", The international reference. It really does tell you every thing ya need but Im just not getting it. I neeed to seeee. I'll post if I find any thing else.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Thats the kalstone book, I have it already and LOVE it. I agree though I need to see, especialy the patches. I think I have three months or so worth of pics of Jazz in this clip, but then I got the bright idea to dye her green and well that was a mistake and I ended up tryingt o clip her shorter. I ruined the whole clip and ended up just scissoring shorter. 

Oh, something that just jumped to mind is youtube. I wonder what if anything you could find on there. Off to go search.... well after I get something to eat hahaha baby and I are hungry lol


----------



## katsdogworld (Jan 24, 2009)

I got a DVD on the Continental and English Saddle, it's pretty good, I ordered it from the UK...sorry, I can't remember what it's called right now, and I'm right in the middle of moving, so it's packed up, but if you're still looking in a few days I'll post it for you then...


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Glad to know one exists, would love to know the name when you get the chance. Not that I'll be showing a poodle at all in the near future and probably not in that clip I'd still like to see it done and I am NOT paying a zillion dollars for the breeder/handler near me to show it to me for a pet lol. I was interesting in coarded poodles at one time and for the bargin price of 500 bucks plus boarding, plus weekly grooming fees, plus the cost of his book he would teach. Uhh no thankyou I have better uses for that $$ like uhhh using it to purchase the dog for starters which is what I did, wish she had only cost 500 dollar ahahaha


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I found one I dunno if you can get it here in the states but I assume you can. Where theres a will theres a way and all. Didn't find anything else and I ran across this by accident. 

http://www.thestylingacademy.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=69&Itemid=74


----------



## Mj's Legacy (Dec 19, 2009)

Cool thanks.... My uncle lives in England so if I cant get it to me quickly I'll have him get it and fed ex it to me.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

well be sure to share any wonderful knowlege you get from it because I am broke and saving every penny for baby on the way. So I can't purchase it and will be soooo jealous!!! LoL

I wonder if my friends in scotland can get ahold of it, they asked my mother what to get me for a baby shower gift hehehe how about a gift for mommy and the spoos??? LoL. Or maybe we can say it's for when he is old enough to start learning to groom perhaps?


----------

